# Albanian border at Konispol



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Border with Greece north of Igoumenitsa, that is. Anyone been across at that point? Magbaz mention it but haven't crossed there it seems. I'm wondering whether I'll be able to buy insurance for Albania there.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

We went through in 2009, No idea about insurance though as we never even bothered about it (never thought actually) Konispol is a lovely village and is about 1- 2 k from border if I remember correctly, be prepared for a lot of sheep.

We got a permit I think it was for a few euros.


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Having transited Albania in the last two days I would strongly recommend NOT crossing near Konispol, just north of Igoumenitsa. For a start it's quite hard to find from the Greek side - you won't see any signs for Albania (or Konispol) and the roads are narrow. The Greek side of the border is a normal building but the Albanian side consists of just a couple of huts. You cannot buy insurance there. When I asked I was waved away: "Finished - bye bye." The customs man wrote my vehicle details down in a big maroon book.

The good news is that the Albanians are building a smooth, wide highway and a new border post, but I doubt that either will be open this year. After about 3km on the new road, you are diverted onto the old one, which is a badly rutted dirt track for the most part, for the remaining 17km to Sarande, the first town. When you get there, there are no signposts and I got lost in it for an hour before I found the road north towards Vlore (tip: turn right at the BP garage before you get into the town proper). My TomTom with the lastest East European map does not show any roads at all in the south west of Albania.

The coast road north is newly surfaced, but very twisty, hilly and tiring to drive in a MH. It is pretty though - one of most spectacular corniches in Europe, I hazard. Once you get to Vlore the terrain flattens out a lot and the road goes to pot(holes) until you get to Fier, after which it's pretty plain sailing by Albanian standards. The traffic is quite heavy though and the driving standards are easily the worst I've seen.

I did have trouble finding my way out of the country into Montenegro at Sukobin (TomTom no use again). The trick is to turn left over the rickety green river bridge on the southern outskirts of Skhoder, signposted Muriquan (or something like that), and left again on the other side.

At the border, there was no record of me on their computer system and it was found that the Albanian Police at Konispol hadn't stamped anything in my passport. I think a phone call was made and the big maroon book was consulted, as after some discussion I just paid up €5 and was free to go - phew! The Montenegran side took me for €10 eco-tax (sticker to be affixed to windscreen) and €15 for a 15 day green card.

Albania is an interesting place by the looks of it, quite unlike any other country I've seen in terms of the juxtaposition of dire hovels and ritzy designer outlets, concrete bunkers and smart petrol stations, donkeys and brand new Mercs - a land of contrasts as the cliche goes. The locals seemed friendly, from the little contact I had with them (asking directions). The scenery I saw was good, but the towns are mostly eyesores. They have a bad fly-tipping problem and the local rubbish tip is evidently situated at the side of the nearest road. I'd go back again, but not with my own vehicle, and insured to the teeth.


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

Would like to visit Greece, but think I would prefer a Ferry from Italy rather than driving through Albania...............


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

pat62 said:


> Would like to visit Greece, but think I would prefer a Ferry from Italy rather than driving through Albania...............


I did that on the way out - day sailing Bari-Igoumenitsa with Agoudimos Lines. Far less stressful! But this way I get to see Montenegro, Croatia and Slovenia.


----------



## pat62 (Jan 19, 2010)

I think they would be great places to visit

Im just not sure if its safe to drive in Albania ? do you see a lot of europeans driving through it ?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Driving in Albania is very hazardous, I'd say, with many old and poorly-maintained vehicles zooming around. There seem to be no rules at roundabouts, overtaking is kamikaze-style, you come across the odd donkey and cart on dual carriageways, plus bikes and motorbikes on the wrong side of the road, and then there are the suspension-hammering potholes. On top of that, Police spot-checks are very numerous (though they did not appear interested in me), as are mobile speed cameras, which I was lucky to spot just in time. It was not for the faint-hearted, but I used to race motorbikes so I am somewhat inured to risk and found it bearable, or even good fun at times.


----------

